# my 125 Gallon Tank Stand - On Wheels



## Serrecko

I recently built two stands for my two 125 gallon fish tanks. This link shows how I built them both. And both are on wheels so I can move them, and on my YouTube channel there is a video of me actually moving the first stand while the tank was mostly filled.

The second tank stand was recorded from the start and might be of some use to those thinking about building a stand.... and putting wheels under it.

125 Gallon Fish Tank Stand - On Wheels

Comments are welcomed....

Serrecko


----------



## TheOldSalt

Nice design. Simple yet very strong. Also would make a good frame for a plywood aquarium. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Serrecko

Just finished both stands and both tanks. Here is a short vid showing the end results.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fcAfDZYppM

Comments, suggestions are welcomed.

Serrecko


----------

